
Judge Rules Against N.S.A. Bulk Collection of Phone Data - brnstz
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/17/us/politics/federal-judge-rules-against-nsa-phone-data-program.html
======
tokenadult
The main discussion appears to be under another thread reporting this story
from _The Guardian._ [1] For readers who like to read the full opinion, that
is available on the website of a legal blogger,[2] who obtained a copy of the
opinion before the district court website became overwhelmed with traffic.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6917194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6917194)

[2] [http://www.lawfareblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/12/Klayma...](http://www.lawfareblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/12/Klayman.pdf)

------
nexttimer
It's really "funny" how all this is happening.

Approved by our "representatives" in DC.

Approved by us, the consumers (by our continued use of the concerned
technologies, products and services).

------
Aardwolf
Phona data? Who uses phone calls these days... :)

